# too much shrimp?



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

ive now ordered 10.cherrys 10:tigers 10:bumblebees 10:cardina sp blue 5pinokios 5cardina sp green would this be too much for a 15gallon tank haevily planted with moss and a eheim 2224?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you have any fish in there or any other occupants? If not, no it will be perfectly fine. However, if the tank hasn't been cycled even though it is heavily planted, you will want to keep a close watch on the water chemisty. You will want to test for Ammonia and NitrIte pretty often for awhile because shrimp are very sensitive to water quality.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks yes the tank i cycled and theres no other occupants....thats a relief....

will the shrimps eat eachoters fry?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Nope, they leave the baby shrimp alone...actually sometimes you'll see a large shrimp eating a piece of food with a small shrimp on the other end. It's really cute. Not sure about some of your varieties, but you might experience some hybridization -- you may just want to keep a watch and let us know what happens.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

hehe thenk you

if there ever came any hybrids would the hybrids be able to breed again?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

JA... Nice shrimp tank


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

ja__ said:


> hehe thenk you
> 
> if there ever came any hybrids would the hybrids be able to breed again?


With this mix you will definitively have hybrids...

cherrys and probably the caridina sp. blue will have hybrids. It depends if the blue one is a neocaridina species.
tigers and bumblebees will have hybrids.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm not sure if they hybrids will be able to breed themselves because we're all really just speculating in terms of shrimp IDs really. If they are really just color differences (with the Cherries, Greens, Blues, etc) then they should be able to. If they are true hybrids, though, I guess they won't be able to.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks trenac

im just wondering if the shrimps lets say cherrys and bumblebees could breed an create fry that breed again why hasnt this been done before? it must have been a wonderful shrimp as result.........

i also think that if the shrimps has suffecient males and females of its specie they wont create hybridz am i right?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

ja__ said:


> thanks trenac
> 
> im just wondering if the shrimps lets say cherrys and bumblebees could breed an create fry that breed again why hasnt this been done before? it must have been a wonderful shrimp as result.........
> 
> i also think that if the shrimps has suffecient males and females of its specie they wont create hybridz am i right?


Most of the hybrids do not look very good...cherry and bumblebee will not form hybrids. There is people over here that have had hybrids and other who know what might come out. do a search for hybrid or interbreeding...


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1225 uhh ohh piscegirl:is this a hybrid?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

That is not a hybrid...is a crystal red shrimp with little white on it


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought Crystal reds were a hybridization of bumblebees and cherry reds???


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Crystal reds are not a hybridization of Cherry shrimp -- they are Bee Shrimp selectively bred for the color variation.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

wohoo got my shrimps today and one of the caridina sp blue was carrying

how long does the shrimps go pragnant?
and how old is the fry when they start breeding?


----------

